
Jeff Bezos: Amazon Boss Accuses National Enquirer of Blackmail - dustinmoris
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47166938
======
fosco
additional discussion about Jeff Bezos' essay:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19109474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19109474)

------
lithos
This is funny because you can't tell what are click bait ads and what is
content.

------
adriveatrain
Will Bezos eat his own 2016 words to Peter Theil re Gawker:

[https://archive.is/Q6f09](https://archive.is/Q6f09)

Amazon founder Jeff Bezos has spoken out against Peter Thiel and in defense of
Gawker, telling a Los Angeles audience: “Beautiful speech doesn’t need
protection. Ugly speech needs protection. That’s where the rubber’s gonna meet
the road.”

In reference to Peter Thiel’s recent efforts to punish critical reporters in
court, he said: “Seek revenge and you should dig two graves, one for yourself.

“Is that really how you want to spend your time? As a public figure the best
defense to speech that you don’t like is to develop a thick skin.”

“I’m very willing to let any of my body parts go through a big fat wringer if
need be,” Bezos said.

~~~
throwaway98121
How does this justify extortion? Serious question.

~~~
adriveatrain
> I’m very willing to let any of my body parts go through a big fat wringer if
> need be.

If you're willing, how can you be extorted?

~~~
throwaway98121
Do X or I will do Y to hurt you and your company is blackmail and extortion,
regardless of what Y is.

Digging up some past quote to somehow justify extortion is not very genuine.

~~~
adriveatrain
I'm not justifying extortion, just reminding people of Bezos hypocritical
statements.

He was piling pain into Theil but now the shoe is on the other foot his tough
talk has a different tune.

He should have supported Peter / Hogan against the "everything you do in
private is in the public interest" mentality. Especially when he owns a
newspaper and a media network!

~~~
throwaway98121
There’s no hypocrisy here. If you have a personal issue with Bezos or his
success, that’s fine. Expecting Bezos to tell newspapers or media what to
report sounds like something Donald Trump would do. Good on Bezos for not
doing that.

